# Oklahoma Message Board 2021



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone and happy new year! 
This is the time of year when many of us are starting to get the itch to return into the woods  Lets hope that this season's crop will be as decent as 2020 and, better yet, as plentiful as 2019! I still have plenty of dehydrated ones from last season as I wasn't able to give them away in person to some of the older folks I know because of this bloody virus. Thankfully, getting lost in the woods remains one of the best ways to social distance and forget about this harsh reality for a while. NOAA's seasonal outlook for Feb-Mar-Apr 2021 calls for a warmer and drier than average climate (Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Outlook) - but as we all know one just needs the rainfall at the right place and time (which is ~1100, 32F degree days). Cheers to a bumper crop! 🍄


----------



## shroomanator (Mar 31, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Hello Everyone and happy new year!
> This is the time of year when many of us are starting to get the itch to return into the woods  Lets hope that this season's crop will be as decent as 2020 and, better yet, as plentiful as 2019! I still have plenty of dehydrated ones from last season as I wasn't able to give them away in person to some of the older folks I know because of this bloody virus. Thankfully, getting lost in the woods remains one of the best ways to social distance and forget about this harsh reality for a while. NOAA's seasonal outlook for Feb-Mar-Apr 2021 calls for a warmer and drier than average climate (Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Outlook) - but as we all know one just needs the rainfall at the right place and time (which is ~1100, 32F degree days). Cheers to a bumper crop! 🍄


So I just thought, "you know what? I think the time is getting close to see if anyone is posting on morels.com yet"


----------



## tonsoffungus (Feb 29, 2016)

I started scouting as soon as youth/late deer season ended in TX! Here's a good pic from last year.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Lacing up the ole boots


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

santa shroom said:


> Lacing up the ole boots


Hey, santa shroom. I heard some interesting stories about the Santa Claus myth having its origins in the shamanistic religious traditions of some far northern peoples in Lapland and Siberia. Are you aware of these? Your handle caught my eye.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Some good news: the widespread tree damage (esp elms and some cottonwoods) caused by the October ice storm will certainly help producing above-average crops in some places (provided of course that the rainfall comes on time)- In contrast to the 2007 ice storm, which coated our county with about twice the amount of ice, damage to red cedars was not as bad as I would have thought (younger cedar trees surprisingly are quite flexible). The brunt of the damage I noticed was on elms, Shumard/water oaks and especially pecans...


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey I won hoping this foot snow we got east ok will throw a plentiful year ahead toward mid March would be nice but most likely end of March this county hasn’t seen that type snow in years. 60 degrees today an 70’s tomorrow I think. But happy hunting to everyone an hope best to all


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

What is up guys. Almost hit 70 up here in NW. MO. so thought I would see how you guys were doing. Heck of a cold snap huh. We hit -20 one night up here. A little frosty I would think the snow would sure help the cedars stay wet since they catch a lot. We had some ice up here this winter, nothing like the mess you guys got. I agree with you Iwon it should be good on those cottons. I don't know how much time it takes for the damage to affect the root systems. Lighting struck ones from the last summer are good as are logged ones. You guys were a little later in October, we will see. Are the elms you mention hybrid elm? or the American variety. I know our hybrids got hammered up here by the ice. Ash with damage are good to sometimes.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Hello Everyone and happy new year!
> This is the time of year when many of us are starting to get the itch to return into the woods  Lets hope that this season's crop will be as decent as 2020 and, better yet, as plentiful as 2019! I still have plenty of dehydrated ones from last season as I wasn't able to give them away in person to some of the older folks I know because of this bloody virus. Thankfully, getting lost in the woods remains one of the best ways to social distance and forget about this harsh reality for a while. NOAA's seasonal outlook for Feb-Mar-Apr 2021 calls for a warmer and drier than average climate (Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Outlook) - but as we all know one just needs the rainfall at the right place and time (which is ~1100, 32F degree days). Cheers to a bumper crop! 🍄


I think I read where we are being affected by a La Nina cycle in the Pacific. Hence the dry. but like you said only one or two timely rains is needed.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> I think I read where we are being affected by a La Nina cycle in the Pacific. Hence the dry. but like you said only one or two timely rains is needed.


American Elms (Ulmus Americana); I took a stroll the other day in the woods and noticed damage to some of them. Currently, there indeed is a 60% chance of a La Ninha pattern to remain this Spring and transition to neutral conditions sometime this Summer. Such a pattern usually displaces the jet stream (storm track) further to the north during the Winter-Spring and, thus, reduces our chances for precip in the Southern Plains. One good >= 0.75 soaker is needed by the end of March; that is all. The most important thing is that temps do not soar into the 80s too quickly; Usually, a 3 day stretch of 80+F weather near/after the end of March will significantly reduce the length and, potentially, even kill a season.


Climate Prediction Center: ENSO Diagnostic Discussion


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> American Elms (Ulmus Americana); I took a stroll the other day in the woods and noticed damage to some of them. Currently, there indeed is a 60% chance of a La Ninha pattern to remain this Spring and transition to neutral conditions sometime this Summer. Such a pattern usually displaces the jet stream (storm track) further to the north during the Winter-Spring and, thus, reduces our chances for precip in the Southern Plains. One good >= 0.75 soaker is needed by the end of March; that is all. The most important thing is that temps do not soar into the 80s too quickly; Usually, a 3 day stretch of 80+F weather near/after the end of March will significantly reduce the length and, potentially, even kill a season.
> 
> 
> Climate Prediction Center: ENSO Diagnostic Discussion


There was one year where we had a 4-5 days of temps in the low to mid 80's in early March, and then it got cold again. I found absolutely nothing that year! I prefer a nice gradual warm up, just not as gradual as last year. It took forever for the ground temps to break 50!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> There was one year where we had a 4-5 days of temps in the low to mid 80's in early March, and then it got cold again. I found absolutely nothing that year! I prefer a nice gradual warm up, just not as gradual as last year. It took forever for the ground temps to break 50!


Last year, however, the gradual warm up was accompanied by several 0.75+ inch rain events -which is a perfect combination for a bumper crop under red cedars; I found nearly 80-85% of my bounty last year under those. Many of those groves had mycelium running through rows/patches of trees so once you started picking you could go on for 30 min-1h+ non stop. Red cedar morels are personally my favorites because they are easy to spot and there are no ticks under thick cedar groves - and those little morel clusters shining like a sore thumb above the needle litter are so pretty to look at!  -lets hope this year will be no different !


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

You did tear them up last year I won patch after patch hope we all get that opportunity this year my friends


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

pratherpea52 said:


> You did tear them up last year I won patch after patch hope we all get that opportunity this year my friends


Likewise Sir  - One of my cedar spot has unfortunately been built over, so I will have to ask the new owners if I can still forage around their property; in the worst case I will still tell them where they can find morels around their new home for them to consume at their own leisure lol [under the few 2 dozens cedars left]. After all, the fun is in the hunt


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I agree on the quality of the Cedar morels Iwon. No bugs in them either. My wife thought they smelled like cedar and did not like it. No one who ate them complained. To bad about your spot being dozed. I have had to much of that happen to the near urban spots I have hunted up here and way to many river bottoms cleared. Always looking for new spots. Darn weather. You guys are right on the heat. When I look at pictures of hunts going back over 30 years the best hauls usually show me wearing at least a jacket. Often its overcast and I usually have mud on my boots and pants. I have picked many in heat also but the season was short.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

"
*North American spring forecast* looks fairly solid to be a more La Nina type spring. Most of Alaska and western Canada are to expect colder than normal conditions, which could extend the winter weather conditions into spring.

The United States expects to see warmer than normal and drier conditions across the southwestern parts. Most of the central and eastern United States is also expected to have warmer than normal spring, with normal precipitation on average. The northern and northeastern parts can expect to see neutral to wetter conditions with above normal temperatures.

But the *northwestern United States* is expected to see cooler and wetter than normal conditions, due to the northwesterly flow from the low-pressure area in western Canada.

The south-central United States can likely expect an increased chance of more severe weather in mid to late spring, with a high probability for a more intense *tornado season* across the Tornado Alley in the April-May-June period."









Spring 2021 long-range weather forecast for North America and Europe: In the grip of the Oceans


United States and Europe get ready for Spring 2021, with weather influence from the colder ocean temperatures in the tropical Pacific Ocean




www.severe-weather.eu


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Now this is what I like to see - ensemble average precip forecast for the next 2 weeks in the 1.5-2 inches range (on already moist soils). If this trend continues till early April, we will be good to go - especially under cedars.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

😜


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

First find of 2021!!; probably near or south of Augusta GA as the 32F degree day magic threshold of 1100 has been reached last week (https://uspest.org/wea/gis/NW_32us.png) - I am READY !!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep. I know that forager personally. I was wondering about the Red river area or North Texas.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

arkanshrooms said:


> Yep. I know that forager personally. I was wondering about the Red river area or North Texas.


Sustainable forager in St Louis


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Me Likey !!!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Got a long way to go up here in NE Ohio! Went down to the upper teens last night, low 20's tonight.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

I’m starting to get those “ stop back up I know I seen one” moments. Ahh turn around your driving to fast. “Hey babe I’ll be back shortly ” drag in two hours past dark” hey baby supper done ” will be shortly ". This season always gets me in trouble but for a pan of fried Morels it’s worth it “ Hey weres that hand at””Pointing toward the woods” he went that way. Hard for me to have a very long attention span this time year I can look down and all attention go to the shape an color of morels then very shortly after that I have to move because all ground within visual site has been scanned and need to keep searching “ I never should of looked down” Damb Morels (best time of year) for meh


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Bring it on ! I'll gladly take just a third of that  !


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

All these "forecasts" are real nice to look at, but let's face it, they are guesswork! A day or 2 in advance, I'm a believer. Beyond that, not so much!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> All these "forecasts" are real nice to look at, but let's face it, they are guesswork! A day or 2 in advance, I'm a believer. Beyond that, not so much!


Not really when it comes to ensemble simulations, which takes into account model uncertainty via a Monte Carlo / Bayesian approach. Rainfall amounts is one thing - but the probability of a pattern favorable for large scale precipitation is another and today's NWP models - especially the ECMWF or Euro model - are particularly good at resolving these. 5-7 days is usually a good bet for larger scale patterns (eg the cold outbreak in February was forecast by most models 10-14 days in advance). Convective-scale byproducts such as exact rainfall amounts isn't even reliable 24h in advance because of the chaotic nature of storm behavior and the nonlinear interactions between them. All in all, I am pretty comfortable that we will get some rain by the end of this new week with amounts (in central OK) ranging between 0.5 inch up to 2+ inches. All I need is 1 lousy inch, so I am indeed quite happy about these ensemble and, even, single deterministic forecasts [especially given that we are in a La Nina pattern].


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Not really when it comes to ensemble simulations, which takes into account model uncertainty via a Monte Carlo / Bayesian approach. Rainfall amounts is one thing - but the probability of a pattern favorable for large scale precipitation is another and today's NWP models - especially the ECMWF or Euro model - are particularly good at resolving these. 5-7 days is usually a good bet for larger scale patterns (eg the cold outbreak in February was forecast by most models 10-14 days in advance). Convective-scale byproducts such as exact rainfall amounts isn't even reliable 24h in advance because of the chaotic nature of storm behavior and the nonlinear interactions between them. All in all, I am pretty comfortable that we will get some rain by the end of this new week with amounts (in central OK) ranging between 0.5 inch up to 2+ inches. All I need is 1 lousy inch, so I am indeed quite happy about these ensemble and, even, single deterministic forecasts [especially given that we are in a La Nina pattern].


Here is the ensemble view of he first 20 GEFS members; as you see nearly all have rain in central OK, which - based on my experience - is a pretty good bet that rain will be on the menu some way or another.


----------



## tonsoffungus (Feb 29, 2016)

arkanshrooms said:


> Yep. I know that forager personally. I was wondering about the Red river area or North Texas.


I'm hunting in N TX. Nothing yet, and I do have pretty reliable early spots. Soil temps at my prime spots were still just a bit low this past weekend. And degree days are about 975. Haven't had rain in a bit, but there seems to be enough soil moisture. Hoping my first find will be this week or weekend.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I just compared degree day maps and other data maps I saved from least season, which was relatively early. We are about 10 days behind last year's 32F degree days values in Central OK. Last year, I found my first morels around March 15, which coincided with the arrival of the 1100 32F threshold. Based on this, and assuming we won't get prolonged periods of freezing, the season (in Central OK) should start around March 25th, aka right about average.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

We got about a weeks rain ahead of us up here in NE part of state stating Thursday all will be good now


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

nate said:


> Free advertising for Boomerang? . I haven't been out yet but will after this rain to my earliest spot in town.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

3 in that little picture area. Nice find Nate!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

gutterman said:


> 3 in that little picture area. Nice find Nate!


Thank you!


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Glad to see it’s starting down south! Worried a bit about precip totals here in Ohio were 3” behind where we were last year on this date and the 1/2-3/4” we were supposed to get yesterday missed us except for few sprinkles. Maybe got a tenth or two at most. Ground temps are getting close here for the blacks to start just hope we get some rain next 10-14 days or could be delayed or worse yet halted. Love seeing all the Oklahoma pics you guys share great forum to follow!


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

nate said:


> View attachment 37034
> View attachment 37034
> View attachment 37034


Nice find! I went to my early spots yesterday, and although I did not find any, I could tell by the ground cover vegetation that it will not be long, maybe middle of next week. 
Question: Nate, did you find these in the same spot as you found the first morels last year on February 28th?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Yesterday, the warm front retreated too far to the north confining most of the rain to northern OK. Today, a potent squall line will initiate west in the panhandle (along the dryline) but by the time the storms make it to central OK away from low-level forcing, they will weaken significantly (also because thermal instability will be marginal after dark with this system; after all it is only mid March). Most models only resolved the northward retreating warm front yesterday morning; which explains the forecast bust. I see, however, two more systems taking shape next Wednesday and Tuesday after next so not all hope is lost. The good - and perhaps most important - piece of news is that temps will remain below-near average for the coming ~10 days. No 80s before the rain please ! I expect rain totals tonight around OKC to be between 0.1-0.3 inches, unless, somehow some of the stronger storms within the line are able to persist longer (let's hope so!).


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

So far no Oklahoma finds. A few from TX as usual.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

I did find 2 yesterday but they were the size of my thumb, I will go back Wed.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

nate said:


> View attachment 37034
> View attachment 37034
> View attachment 37034


I can smell'm through my IPad........the Dawg's comin off the porch baws!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Finds are being reported of tiny baby morels in Arkansas and southern Missouri too. They should grow to good size in two weeks. March 27th looks like a good weekend to start, in my opinion. I'm gonna go look for Black morels next week in my early spots.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll take a peak at my early spots sometime later this week as my redbuds at home are barely starting to bud out; I use these are indicators together with the 32F degree days to go to my main spots. Arguably, even better than morels, I stumbled across two mother pecan trees in the countryside last week and collected nearly 100 pounds of organic papershells - this thanks to a very friendly family of farmers who own more than a dozen trees and let me pick as many as I wanted under two of the trees closer to the main road. I already distributed 10 lbs to friends/colleagues. I returned to the farm with several jars of dehydrated morels as a token of appreciation. While I enjoy eating morels occasionally; I cannot live without pecans; especially fresh ones


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

gutterman said:


> Glad to see it’s starting down south! Worried a bit about precip totals here in Ohio were 3” behind where we were last year on this date and the 1/2-3/4” we were supposed to get yesterday missed us except for few sprinkles. Maybe got a tenth or two at most. Ground temps are getting close here for the blacks to start just hope we get some rain next 10-14 days or could be delayed or worse yet halted. Love seeing all the Oklahoma pics you guys share great forum to follow!


Yea glad to see they are coming up again this year, us up north, check local listings, love the reports, carpe shroomem


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

iwonagain said:


> I'll take a peak at my early spots sometime later this week as my redbuds at home are barely starting to bud out; I use these are indicators together with the 32F degree days to go to my main spots. Arguably, even better than morels, I stumbled across two mother pecan trees in the countryside last week and collected nearly 100 pounds of organic papershells - this thanks to a very friendly family of farmers who own more than a dozen trees and let me pick as many as I wanted under two of the trees closer to the main road. I already distributed 10 lbs to friends/colleagues. I returned to the farm with several jars of dehydrated morels as a token of appreciation. While I enjoy eating morels occasionally; I cannot live without pecans; especially fresh ones
> 
> View attachment 37053


 Planted my first two last year not sure if I will be around for the first harvest


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Given the nice weather, I couldn't help to stop by two of my early trees and found these mini morels!  - Since I did not have a receipt handy, I took whatever receipt I had that showed 2021. A bit more rain (this Wed morning and mid next week) and we should be good to go!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

How are the gas prices holding up in Oklahoma? I am up to $2.60 up here in NW.Mo. It was a dollar less last March. Looks like some widespread rain and you guys will be pickin and grinnin for weeks to come.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gas prices sux they steadily went up every sense that hunter biden took office cause he in oil buissness and they will keep going up


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Scuba finds from TX any day now.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

kb said:


> How are the gas prices holding up in Oklahoma? I am up to $2.60 up here in NW.Mo. It was a dollar less last March. Looks like some widespread rain and you guys will be pickin and grinnin for weeks to come.


I paid $1.69 three months ago in Springfield,MO on a trip to OK. Be glad you you aren't here in IL, 3.00.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Finding more babies popping through the leaf litter.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

crazy that this is what it has came too.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I see there are still no Oklahoma finds. Seeing a few from TX now.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 37065
> 
> crazy that this is what it has came too.


This has been law for years. This Game Warden plans to enforce it and is giving fair warning.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

We have different rules all over the place in Ohio. Locally, I can pick shrooms in city parks but not in country metroparks. I find pinkies and the occasion hen in a couple of city parks. A local metropark is where I find ramps, chants and last yea, chickens! First year for that log. Only problem is that it's halfway between the walking path and a park road! And visible from both! I had gathered some chants and decided to hit that chicken log on my way out. As I'm working away I hear a voice, "What are you doing?" Oh no! Busted! It was just some lady out for a walk, so I showed her, and also showed her some of the chants I had found. She seemed honestly interested.

All kinds of gathering goes on in that park! We can always spot each other and trade knowing looks! Heck, I've seen people walking along the side of the road with plastic shopping bags in their hands! I honestly don't know how much the park police care about it. You would think they might have bigger fish to fry. If I am ever caught I'll just act surprised and ask why they wouldn't put up a sign or two. When they tell me it's on their website, I'd tell them I'm almost 70 and don't have a computer!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

rango said:


> This has been law for years. This Game Warden plans to enforce it and is giving fair warning.


Why??


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> We have different rules all over the place in Ohio. Locally, I can pick shrooms in city parks but not in country metroparks. I find pinkies and the occasion hen in a couple of city parks. A local metropark is where I find ramps, chants and last yea, chickens! First year for that log. Only problem is that it's halfway between the walking path and a park road! And visible from both! I had gathered some chants and decided to hit that chicken log on my way out. As I'm working away I hear a voice, "What are you doing?" Oh no! Busted! It was just some lady out for a walk, so I showed her, and also showed her some of the chants I had found. She seemed honestly interested.
> 
> All kinds of gathering goes on in that park! We can always spot each other and trade knowing looks! Heck, I've seen people walking along the side of the road with plastic shopping bags in their hands! I honestly don't know how much the park police care about it. You would think they might have bigger fish to fry. If I am ever caught I'll just act surprised and ask why they wouldn't put up a sign or two. When they tell me it's on their website, I'd tell them I'm almost 70 and don't have a computer!


We too have a bunch of different rules depending on who owns or manages the public land, and if it is restricted access public land, like our Oklahoma Department of Wildlife owned or managed lands, including all Wildlife Management Areas (WMA). But it stacks up in favor of the hunters who pay for the lands, their management and their maintenance. Since they do not receive taxpayers money from the general budget they are restricted access public lands, in other words pay tp play from the sale of licenses, permits, donations and grants. And the foragers have not raised money for land acquisitions and a regulating agency, so they can also pay to play. So they get the short straw. This law has been in effect on all WMA lands for years and years, it’s not new. But the signs are new on this particular WMA because turkey hunters have complained that mushroom hunters are spoiling their hunts. So the Game Warden is forced to enforce the law.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

What WMA is it?


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

rango said:


> We too have a bunch of different rules depending on who owns or manages the public land, and if it is restricted access public land, like our Oklahoma Department of Wildlife owned or managed lands, including all Wildlife Management Areas (WMA). But it stacks up in favor of the hunters who pay for the lands, their management and their maintenance. Since they do not receive taxpayers money from the general budget they are restricted access public lands, in other words pay tp play from the sale of licenses, permits, donations and grants. And the foragers have not raised money for land acquisitions and a regulating agency, so they can also pay to play. So they get the short straw. This law has been in effect on all WMA lands for years and years, it’s not new. But the signs are new on this particular WMA because turkey hunters have complained that mushroom hunters are spoiling their hunts. So the Game Warden is forced to enforce the law.


In IL on state ground the turkey hunters have to quit at 1 pm. Then the mushroom hunters are allowed in after 1.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

In Ohio, it doesn't matter where you're hunting, for the first half of the season you have to be done by Noon. For the second half, you can hunt all day. Of course, the way they set our season, all the gobblers have shut up by then!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> I see there are still no Oklahoma finds. Seeing a few from TX now.


Albeit small, there have been several finds reported in south and Central OK (cf several of the morel groups on facebook, for example) - including mine and Nate's. Thermal and moisture gradients caused by microclimate largely explains why some spots do fruit several weeks earlier than most (and others weeks later such as cedar groves in dips or facing north/east). Some of my colleagues actually studied the nature of the microclimate near Lake Thunderbird some years ago, which revealed how pronounced some of these thermal/wind gradients can be over just a small piece of land (which in turn also impact soil moisture and heat content, especially when integrated over time) - I invite you to read the paper here:


http://weather.ou.edu/~ashapiro/micronet2009.pdf


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

lol I believe everything on the web


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> lol I believe everything on the web


This study (among many others) is from scientists at the University of Oklahoma, NOAA (Doc) and the School of Meteorology - all those folks have PhDs like myself; and these data are retrieved with sophisticated instrumentation - some of it used by the US military; so you better believe it.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

lol no I don't buy it maybe TX


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> lol no I don't buy it maybe TX


Well, with all due respect I honestly don’t really care nor do I need your seal of approval . Happy foraging!


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

Pittsburg county found 9 all about the same size


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> lol no I don't buy it maybe TX











It's true sap worm they are starting to come up in Oklahoma.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I am REALLY liking the latest trends in ALL models for rain over Central OK this coming week! Looks like there are good chances of Central OK receving a solid inch this Monday with counties east of I-35 south of OKC receiving between 1.5 -2 inches. COME ON RAIN !!! 🥳


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

o


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

First "bounty" of the season  - just enough for a snack.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Well, with all due respect I honestly don’t really care nor do I need your seal of approval . Happy foraging!


Why bother with that doofus? He's the guy who posted the "first finds in OK" like 2 months ago! And which has received no action! He's a troll!

And no wonder you find so many morels! You're a *P*iled *H*igher and *D*eeper! Just like all those morels you find! I was seriously envious last year after discovering these boards!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> Why bother with that doofus? He's the guy who posted the "first finds in OK" like 2 months ago! And which has received no action! He's a troll!
> 
> And no wonder you find so many morels! You're a *P*iled *H*igher and *D*eeper! Just like all those morels you find! I was seriously envious last year after discovering these boards!


Thank you sir! I am indeed lucky to be a weather geek given that mushrooms and weather are intricately tied together. Most of my finds on good years are near and under cedar groves; when one tree is inoculated, it is not uncommon for an entire patch within the grove to be inoculated with the same mycelium . A big plus is that they are far easier to spot as well sticking out like a sore thumb above the needle litter. I would be curious to see what folks find along the ice storm path this year. Can't wait for next week-end


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 37091
> 
> It's true sap worm they are starting to come up in Oklahoma.


Yes it is time now. The ones from the 12th most likely came from TX. Same thing every year.


iwonagain said:


> Thank you sir! I am indeed lucky to be a weather geek given that mushrooms and weather are intricately tied together. Most of my finds on good years are near and under cedar groves; when one tree is inoculated, it is not uncommon for an entire patch within the grove to be inoculated with the same mycelium . A big plus is that they are far easier to spot as well sticking out like a sore thumb above the needle litter. I would be curious to see what folks find along the ice storm path this year. Can't wait for next week-end


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol I found those in my cupboard in a glass jar. They are just now finding them in Ft Worth so I doubt any were found in OK on the 12th. Besides who cares if you find one the size of a thimble?


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> Lol I found those in my cupboard in a glass jar. They are just now finding them in Ft Worth so I doubt any were found in OK on the 12th. Besides who cares if you find one the size of a thimble?


Micro-climates WILL allow earlier growth within a given area. 99.9% of the people on this forum DO care about thimble sized morels, it proves that the season is starting. The more you post, the dumber you sound.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Same thing every year. TX finds on Ok pages just like the noodling contests.


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

I would love to go to Texas and hunt them but I barely have enough time to hunt them at home


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> Same thing every year. TX finds on Ok pages just like the noodling contests.


I would be willing to bet that iwonagain didn't go to Texas. I think he is a stand up person that is honest and willing to help when he can. He makes good post and is very knowledgeable about the morel and the weather. When he post I listen.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Micro-climates WILL allow earlier growth within a given area. 99.9% of the people on this forum DO care about thimble sized morels, it proves that the season is starting. The more you post, the dumber you sound.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

lol...Sapworm is a trollin.... I found some 2 weeks ago and was EXCITED about yesterday but nada..... I have a spot that always produces early, usually 2-3 weeks before the major bloom. This rain today and this week will help.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> Why??


That Game Warden is a dic%.... Seriously, that's what you signed up to do? I get writing tickets for no fishing licenses or poaching but this is just plain dumb.... Picked on in High School I imagine - your revenge!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

TX micro climate always first. OK is not before FT Worth.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> TX micro climate always first. OK is not before FT Worth.


Keep tellin yourself that and we'll keep on picking our early spots like always...I could care less whether u believe it or not.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

YES !!!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> YES !!!!


If we manage to get another >= 0.66-75 in soaker by ~April 5-9, I foresee a good season under cedars as temperatures in the long range will generally remain below 80F until ~April 5 (per today's model data). Let's hope!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

No cedars where I live, although we do have them in southern Ohio. Up here is mostly oak, maple and beech forest, with some tulip tree and sycamore scattered around. At my hunting and fishing club I concentrate on apple, cottonwood and sycamore, with the occasional surprise thrown in. I hiked into an are I had never been in about 5 years ago. Checked around, found nothing and started hiking out. About 400 yards from the truck out of the corner of my eye I see something that's the right color for a morel. It was big yellow growing in about a 2 acre grass field! I looked more closely and there's another, and another. I found about a dozen big yellows there growing nowhere near a tree! 

Took a soil temp reading today at 2 PM in a spot in my back yard that gets all day sun. Air temp was in the high 60's. Soil temp toggled between 46 and 47 degrees. We have a ways to go here.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> No cedars where I live, although we do have them in southern Ohio. Up here is mostly oak, maple and beech forest, with some tulip tree and sycamore scattered around. At my hunting and fishing club I concentrate on apple, cottonwood and sycamore, with the occasional surprise thrown in. I hiked into an are I had never been in about 5 years ago. Checked around, found nothing and started hiking out. About 400 yards from the truck out of the corner of my eye I see something that's the right color for a morel. It was big yellow growing in about a 2 acre grass field! I looked more closely and there's another, and another. I found about a dozen big yellows there growing nowhere near a tree!
> 
> Took a soil temp reading today at 2 PM in a spot in my back yard that gets all day sun. Air temp was in the high 60's. Soil temp toggled between 46 and 47 degrees. We have a ways to go here.


Could it be that a tree was recently cut in that field? I went by a church near town last Spring where I knew the city dozed out a mid size elm that was sick the year before - The tree was in the middle of a grassy area near a parking lot. I found a little clusters of about 15 morels sticking out of the grass right near where the tree trunk was (see below for some of them). In Europe there is a type of morels that grows in pasture called Morchella Rotunda (which doesn't grow here in the US; as far as I know...).


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Now that they are finding them in FT Worth TX, there will be some OK finds mixed with TX pics.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

sapworm7979 said:


> Now that they are finding them in FT Worth TX, there will be some OK finds mixed with TX pics.


Yep. Watch out for those Michigan, Wisconsin and Minnesota pics mixed in there too.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a few more babies today in early spots. This week-end should be good!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Could it be that a tree was recently cut in that field? I went by a church near town last Spring where I knew the city dozed out a mid size elm that was sick the year before - The tree was in the middle of a grassy area near a parking lot. I found a little clusters of about 15 morels sticking out of the grass right near where the tree trunk was (see below for some of them). In Europe there is a type of morels that grows in pasture called Morchella Rotunda (which doesn't grow here in the US; as far as I know...).
> View attachment 37108


A cut elm or dozed elm is as good as a diseased elm in my experience Iowan. But if it just died even better. I pay close attention, as I see you are, to city and utility crews and what they are cutting. You have more elm down there than up here in NW Mo. . Those are beauties. My thought on the field is that maybe it burned last year. I have a spot I hunt in Kansas where they burn most of the grass fields. Sometimes I will find them in the grass while walking to a timber patch. Places they cut the cedars and burn the fields will produce morels where the cedar burned. Morels are weird.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> A cut elm or dozed elm is as good as a diseased elm in my experience Iowan. But if it just died even better. I pay close attention, as I see you are, to city and utility crews and what they are cutting. You have more elm down there than up here in NW Mo. . Those are beauties. My thought on the field is that maybe it burned last year. I have a spot I hunt in Kansas where they burn most of the grass fields. Sometimes I will find them in the grass while walking to a timber patch. Places they cut the cedars and burn the fields will produce morels where the cedar burned. Morels are weird.


A friend of mine hence told me that morels should be renamed "the disaster mushroom" 😅... For Thou is able to find the burns, ice storm damage, tornado paths and bulldozed land patches, Thou shall find the morels! 😁 [only floods don't apply]


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Found a bunch of babies in my earliest spot. Eastern Oklahoma County.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

I brought a few home for my omelette in the morning and left the rest to grow.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

I had a pretty good haul yesterday afternoon in South Eastern Oklahoma.... My early spot finally got right. I was there Sunday and only 3 tiny ones them 2 days later, BOOM....


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice find


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

pacertom said:


> I had a pretty good haul yesterday afternoon in South Eastern Oklahoma.... My early spot finally got right. I was there Sunday and only 3 tiny ones them 2 days later, BOOM....


Nice find Pacertom but instead of frying such a delicacy, try out this recipe below, which helps better capture the nutty/earth flavor of this delicious mushroom 🙂:

Reduction sauce recipe (best when morels are dehydrated but also works with fresh morels):

1) Soak the morels cut in half for about 25min - 1h in a bowl with organic heavy whipping cream (+a bit of whole milk). I usually remove the foot of the morels as the flavor comes primarily from the cap.

2) Fill in a (preferably cast iron) pan with heavy whipping cream (for 2 ppl maybe 250 ml) + ~10 g of butter and pour the bowl with the milk and the re-hydrated morels into the pan.

3) Add (grinded) ground pepper, (preferably fresh) thyme and sea salt.

4) Let the mix simmer for ~25-35 min at low heat (2-3 out of 10), stir occasionally every 1-2 min or so and add some more cream if necessary.

5) Add a tablespoon of white wine (anything will do but sweet wine) and optionally a tablespoon of sour cream. Wait until the sauce becomes a little bit creamy (i.e., reduces) and takes on the dark brown colors of the morels. You may opt to let the sauce reduce for >35 min if it is still too liquid.

Serve on a juicy steak, potato fries, oven baked potatoes, oven baked salmon, risotto or just plain pasta ! & Bon appétit ! 😋🤗


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a few more this morning popping through the leaves.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> Now that they are finding them in FT Worth TX, there will be some OK finds mixed with TX pics.


Hey sappy why don’t you just stay with the thread you started (first finds of 2021) it’s really popping with people dying to here your opinions. As in no one gives a shit cause I can tell your a pretty simple minded person.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> A friend of mine hence told me that morels should be renamed "the disaster mushroom" 😅... For Thou is able to find the burns, ice storm damage, tornado paths and bulldozed land patches, Thou shall find the morels! 😁 [only floods don't apply]


It does pay to keep track of what is going on in off season with morels. I was watching your ice storm last Oct. and all I could think about was all the damage the cottons were going to get and how many shrooms might be produced.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> It does pay to keep track of what is going on in off season with morels. I was watching your ice storm last Oct. and all I could think about was all the damage the cottons were going to get and how many shrooms might be produced.


Yep; I find it useful to catalog the storm reports from the SPC; especially straight line wind events and tornadoes (they all are avail to the public: Storm Prediction Center 210323's Storm Reports).


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Deer man those are from four or five yrs back dried and jarred. I don't really care about measly little sacks of tinys.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sappy I do believe u need tha sap slapped out cha why you get on here to just tell a lie rather than get along with anybody but I’ll go along with whatever you say because your finds will always be bigger better an nobody can compete with you because that’s what’s stuck in your selfish little mind so be it. When or if u ever escape that mind thought you’ll realize there is a hela lot bigger box out there to be thinking inside or outside of. Until then your gona stay a selfish smuck that needs a tha sap slapped out cha every time you open your mouth. And I mite be wrong you may have a chronic illness an hate the world. Either way leave your negativity in your thoughts don’t process it to the world to read or at least not here I’m probably not the only one tired of reading it.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Same thing every year. OK don't find them three weeks before Ft Worth. Just like the noodling tournaments. Sad but true!


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> Deer man those are from four or five yrs back dried and jarred. I don't really care about measly little sacks of tinys.


What the hell are you talking about I said go away and talk to yourself cause I’m fairly sure no one on this thread gives a shit of your opinion. Finding a mushroom isn’t that hard or a skill anyone with a functioning body and minimal brain can pick a mushroom it’s just a fun hobby with a nice meal afterwards. Now yes if you apply knowledge like iwon does from his profession or knowledge of trees and such you can improve your odds but really basic knowledge is all you need walk till you see a mushroom stop pick mushroom repeat. Your just a butt hurt little man who apparently sucks at finding mushrooms and noodling also.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The next 10 day or so do not look stellar in terms of rain potential but, at least, temps seem to remain below the dreaded 80F during that period (and arguably even below ~77F) in Central OK. The ensembles seem to agree on a positive short wave through coming through our area this week-end but looks like moisture advection won't manage to make it west of I-35 (typical for this type of through and time of year: NWS JetStream - Basic Wave Patterns). On Wednesday the week after, ensembles all show the passage of rather decent cold front - which (depending on timing and how much the winds will be backing at the surface) could bring some rain then.
Below are today's 12Z GEFS spaghetti plot of upper level 500 mb winds showing the positively tilted through (green contours) for this week-end and below that the ensemble mean 850mb temps for next Wed showing the front and northerly winds behind it:


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

deer person I never mentioned Iwonagain didn't know he scuba dived or noodled in TX


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> deer person I never mentioned Iwonagain didn't know he scuba dived or noodled in TX


Man I’m sorry I didn’t realize you were actually that dumb! Don’t worry I get it now say whatever you’d like I’m sure everyone is proud you’ve managed to learn to type, good for you little guy.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Eastern Oklahoma County 

ps. It is ok to post Oklahoma finds now, right? I would not want to steal any thunder from Ft. Worth


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

rango said:


> View attachment 37142
> 
> Eastern Oklahoma County
> 
> ps. It is ok to post Oklahoma finds now, right? I would not want to steal any thunder from Ft. Worth


Nifty, sir ! Haven't had time to head out today but will definitely do so in the coming days


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

rango said:


> View attachment 37142
> 
> Eastern Oklahoma County
> 
> ps. It is ok to post Oklahoma finds now, right? I would not want to steal any thunder from Ft. Worth


Congrats on the finds, excited folks are finding some. Shroom on.


----------



## Aubrey Emerson (Mar 30, 2019)

found on Turkey Mtn in Tulsa. Accidentally knocked it over while brushing some leaves away.


----------



## pdore96 (Feb 15, 2014)

iwonagain said:


> Hello Everyone and happy new year!
> This is the time of year when many of us are starting to get the itch to return into the woods  Lets hope that this season's crop will be as decent as 2020 and, better yet, as plentiful as 2019! I still have plenty of dehydrated ones from last season as I wasn't able to give them away in person to some of the older folks I know because of this bloody virus. Thankfully, getting lost in the woods remains one of the best ways to social distance and forget about this harsh reality for a while. NOAA's seasonal outlook for Feb-Mar-Apr 2021 calls for a warmer and drier than average climate (Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Outlook) - but as we all know one just needs the rainfall at the right place and time (which is ~1100, 32F degree days). Cheers to a bumper crop! 🍄


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

No matter what the best hunting will always be in April for OK.


----------



## tonsoffungus (Feb 29, 2016)

sapworm7979 said:


> No matter what the best hunting will always be in April for OK.


No matter what, most would enjoy this forum more if you’d stay off. Happy hunting, OK!


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Sheeeeesh! Y'all Okies are wilin' lol. It's just some mother fuckin' god damn ass mushrooms.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> No matter what the best hunting will always be in April for OK.


Why do you bother to post anything on this site?


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Nifty, sir ! Haven't had time to head out today but will definitely do so in the coming days


First let me say thanks for all the info you put out. Gonna hit my "early" spot tomorrow, Sand Springs is usually a week behind you guys.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Why did you reply?? When April comes we fill coolers not little mesh bags.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Today did not disappoint; 60 fresh morels and I probably found 3 dozens tiny ones that I left behind to grow; Let the games BEGIN !! 😁 😁


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow! When you post pics of clusters of morels like that I get seriously envious! BTW, that weather system that moved through late yesterday and overnight gave us almost no rain! TV weatherman last night made it sound like Hell was coming to dinner! Heavy downpours, severe storms! Wasn't even enough to settle the dust. But oh how the wind did blow! Took a gutter and downspout off the house! More rain predicted for Sunday. We'll see what happens.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> Wow! When you post pics of clusters of morels like that I get seriously envious! BTW, that weather system that moved through late yesterday and overnight gave us almost no rain! TV weatherman last night made it sound like Hell was coming to dinner! Heavy downpours, severe storms! Wasn't even enough to settle the dust. But oh how the wind did blow! Took a gutter and downspout off the house! More rain predicted for Sunday. We'll see what happens.


Thank you, sir! Rain will be a hit and miss in Central OK and I sadly don't really see anything major in the longer-range forecasts until at least after ~April 7 - Today seems to be the warmest day in the next 10-12 days, so it might not be too late for cedars to flush if we can get another 0.75 soaker by ~April 10.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I believe the best is yet to come Iowonagain. Also think this will be a banner yr it it don't get to hot and windy. Ground is like a wet sponge. Nice batch you posted.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 37163
> View attachment 37164


Nice clusters! What county?


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

ksmorelhunter said:


> Nice clusters! What county?


Creek


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Damb nice finds


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Found a few


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning (left) and afternoon (right) hunt; not a bad day in the woods; 70 morels and 1 antler.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

tonsoffungus said:


> No matter what, most would enjoy this forum more if you’d stay off. Happy hunting, OK!


Haha that’s a good one


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Morning (left) and afternoon (right) hunt; not a bad day in the woods; 70 morels and 1 antler.
> View attachment 37173


Nice! And that has to be a pretty fresh shed. It doesn't look to be gnawed on at all! 

We have another cool down coming our way, but that's alright. I've never found them before late April up here. What we need is rain! We're over 2" behind in ytd precip.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Deere Man said:


> Haha that’s a good one


boo hooo


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Will you post pics of when you start finding any sapworm7979?


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

No 
already found some anyway.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't hunt week ends no use to show everyone your spots when you park the truck. Ones I found were road hunting listening for gobblers last week.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Another good day in the woods; ~175 fresh morels. Our foraging expedition had to be cut short because the only passable path towards one of the productive spots in these woods was blocked by recently deceased (and decomposing) adult cow. The stench was so unbearable that I ran out the premises as fast as I could. In retrospect I have absolutely no clue how that poor animal ended up there so far away from the other cows in the area.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm guessing that she (the cow) was a rebel, and could not stand being confined by fences any longer!


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

I’m gona smell my way to your spot now iwon haha I’ve been hunting up around NE part of the state an still yet to find


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

pratherpea52 said:


> I’m gona smell my way to your spot now iwon haha I’ve been hunting up around NE part of the state an still yet to find


LOL - these woods are located on a private property with video surveillance. We ran into the warden 3 times; he told us he was aware of several cows that were recently diseased of apparently of old age [one fell into rather steep ditch/ravine]. I also found a complete skeleton on our way out...gruesome hunt to say the least ..


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

And yet another good evening in the Okie woods with ~125 morels (total nearing 500 morels for the season).  OKC area.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Okay folks, it's getting serious now! I had a weird morel dream last night. In it I drove to a friend's house to say hi, and he proceeded to show me all the morels he had collected the day before. I got mad and asked him how he could find out the morels were popping and not give me a call?! The weird thing was that my "friend" seemed to be Ty Burrell who played the Phil Dunphy character on the sitcom Modern Family! 

Morel season can't get here soon enough! At least we got some rain yesterday. About 4/10ths of an inch. More is predicted for Weds and Thurs, and we need it. Still way behind on precip totals for the year.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> And yet another good evening in the Okie woods with ~125 morels (total nearing 500 morels for the season).  OKC area.
> 
> View attachment 37209


Whats an ideal soil moisture % for a good season in your opinion


iwonagain said:


> And yet another good evening in the Okie woods with ~125 morels (total nearing 500 morels for the season).  OKC area.
> 
> View attachment 37209


What's an ideal soil moisture percentage


iwonagain said:


> And yet another good evening in the Okie woods with ~125 morels (total nearing 500 morels for the season).  OKC area.
> 
> View attachment 37209


In your opinion, what would be an ideal soil moisture % ? Currently were at a 5 day average of 33% here...looks like your 5 day avg there is 27%


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> Whats an ideal soil moisture % for a good season in your opinion
> 
> What's an ideal soil moisture percentage
> 
> In your opinion, what would be an ideal soil moisture % ? Currently were at a 5 day average of 33% here...looks like your 5 day avg there is 27%


From what I noticed, what seems to matter is to have sufficient amount of moisture in the top soil for a prolonged period during the fruiting period (when the 4in soil temps are between 50-60F). I don't know the exact % but moist enough to leave a tad bit of water on your fingers for sure; the longer the better.


----------



## Steffers83 (Mar 30, 2021)

I am a complete nubie, is there a market for these things in Oklahoma? What is the protocol? Any info or links would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just drive around in evening or on week ends. Look for parked vehicles with people in the woods with sacks. Rather easy to find good spots on public land. People travel state to state to pick and sell. So when you see some better grab them.


----------



## Steffers83 (Mar 30, 2021)

No, sorry, I mean, is there a way to sell them.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Most years a guy from KC travels thru OK about once a week. KSshroomer I think is his user name. Pretty sure I seen him on this site before.


----------



## suebob (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyone finding morels in central Oklahoma?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Steffers83 said:


> No, sorry, I mean, is there a way to sell them.


If you find enough to sell, just call around to a bunch of restaurants, especially steak houses, and ask if they'd be interested. Also, ask if they'd prefer them dried or fresh. I've never been in that position, but I would bet they would like them most of them dried. They reconstitute very well, and drying seems to concentrate the flavor. Good luck.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Another decent outing after work; ~55 morels (total near 550 for the season). Many already are starting to dry out.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

we dry all of ours except the ones we fry fresh last yrs in jars sealed tight


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I also found this nifty cluster of 13 babies, which I left behind in the woods after soaking them profusely with mineral water. I am curious to document how fast they will grow.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> I also found this nifty cluster of 13 babies, which I left behind in the woods after soaking them profusely with mineral water. I am curious to document how fast they will grow.
> 
> View attachment 37229


So iwon by the background looks like they ar starting in cedars already?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomseeker said:


> So iwon by the background looks like they ar starting in cedars already?


In very few places; all the ones I found so far were really small; with few exceptions such as when the tree is either fully exposed to the afternoon sun or was cleared cut the year prior (leaving the soil exposed to the sun).


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Another 110 morels today most found in 2 spots with all others producing squat. Total for the season near ~650 morels. From the model data, looks like the season will be over by mid next week and probably be the worse season in Central OK since 2017.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I believe most will still be found in April just like usual.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> I believe most will still be found in April just like usual.


Your up there on the Kansas line I do believe. So you will have a later season then me.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

OKC should be good till almost May. The big yellows should be thick. Season just getting good.


----------



## Steffers83 (Mar 30, 2021)

iwonagain said:


> I also found this nifty cluster of 13 babies, which I left behind in the woods after soaking them profusely with mineral water. I am curious to document how fast they will grow.
> 
> View attachment 37229


How long does it take for something like this to mature?


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Steffers83 said:


> How long does it take for something like this to mature?


In ground shelf life is 2.5 -3 weeks give or take depending on exposure to wind, lack of rain, high temps, or being picked and ate


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Steffers83 said:


> How long does it take for something like this to mature?


Depends on soil moisture and soil temperature; from a few days up to two weeks.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hit the jackpot today; ~ 200 fresh morels (total for the season ~850 morels).


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I can tell by the pic that season has a long way to go. Not near being over. April is always the best.


----------



## cronic (Apr 8, 2014)

Somebody been finding a shit lot. I had more morels so I lookd for buyer. I find shroombuyer in classifieds and he was in norman. We met at loves and he pay me 410 cash for my morels. he opened a door on a big thermo king refer in back of his van to keep morel cold and i never saw so many. All shelves were full. He said about 200 pounds. I am taking a pic next time. It was awesome. I am following season north.


----------



## cronic (Apr 8, 2014)

good to hear from you rusty. I looking for partner to hunt season north. Had accident 8 year ago first time back. new site here since last time. It was 28 guy this year. I used to sell to hot blonde was hoping see her. Daughter he said. Get my number from tim call me if u want hunt.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

cronic said:


> Somebody been finding a shit lot. I had more morels so I lookd for buyer. I find shroombuyer in classifieds and he was in norman. We met at loves and he pay me 410 cash for my morels. he opened a door on a big thermo king refer in back of his van to keep morel cold and i never saw so many. All shelves were full. He said about 200 pounds. I am taking a pic next time. It was awesome. I am following season north.


How many pounds you sell


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

sapworm7979 said:


> I can tell by the pic that season has a long way to go. Not near being over. April is always the best.


Yeah, those look primo! Perfect condition.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> I can tell by the pic that season has a long way to go. Not near being over. April is always the best.


With 6 days of 75+F weather, overall low RH, and a lack of rainfall for the next 10 days, the season in Central OK will be over by the end of next week. The ones in my photo came from an average-to-late spot. I went to an average spot today and nearly half were showing signs of drying or were already completely dry. Now, if we manage to get at least 0.5in-0.75in of rainfall in the coming 7-10 days, things could change but primarily under thicker cedar groves in lower terrain. None of my late cedar spots have produced yet but if the 24h-average 4in soil temp exceeds 60F, the mycelium will shut down until next year.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

cronic said:


> good to hear from you rusty. I looking for partner to hunt season north. Had accident 8 year ago first time back. new site here since last time. It was 28 guy this year. I used to sell to hot blonde was hoping see her. Daughter he said. Get my number from tim call me if u want hunt.


WTF? I need a translator.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a few (~45) today on a very busy public area not far from home, some growing right by the trail. Many were already dry or drying out. The fresh ones came from two clusters under one cedar tree in a thicker grove - another cluster under that same tree was already completely dry.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I never trust a weather man's prediction. Only right one out of 20 times. Season is just starting.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> I never trust a weather man's prediction. Only right one out of 20 times. Season is just starting.


You don't really trust much except yourself it seems and, not surprisingly, this is why you'll never learn. Model guidance has significantly improved over the last 20 years alone; I am a numerical weather prediction modeler so I happen to be very well positioned to know this. Obviously, you have absolutely no clue about the level of complexity these models involve, from the physics to the numerics and the ensemble/hybrid variational data assimilation approaches. I invite you to read the scientific literature on the subject and, perhaps, only then, we could have a meaningful conversation. The complexity of weather systems is - in a nuthsell - traced back to what folks have often been calling the "butterfly effect", which in mathematics is what the late Ed Lorenz referred to as chaotic systems: an infinitesimal changes in your initial conditions (current sate of the weather) leads to very large (uncontrolled) changes in your final solution (the forecast); this behavior is tied to the mathematical properties of the nonlinear, coupled partial differential equations governing the atmosphere. There is far more to a "graphical forecast" than meets the eye.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Still only right one out of ten times. I have learned enough to fill my sack every year. 35 yrs of turkey chasing has uncovered many honey holes. I don't need a weatherman to see which way the wind blows. Learned that form Mr. Bob Dylan.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> Still only right one out of ten times. I have learned enough to fill my sack every year. 35 yrs of turkey chasing has uncovered many honey holes. I don't need a weatherman to see which way the wind blows. Learned that form Mr. Bob Dylan.


Well they may be right one time out of 10 but thats usually if they say it will rain and it don't. If they say it isn't going to rain or doesn't look likely then It doesn't rain. You may find some mushrooms on in to April, not like you should be finding now but I believe iwonagain is right, it pretty much common sense no moisture and Temps around 80 is no good for morels.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> Still only right one out of ten times. I have learned enough to fill my sack every year. 35 yrs of turkey chasing has uncovered many honey holes. I don't need a weatherman to see which way the wind blows. Learned that form Mr. Bob Dylan.


It is funny you mention Bob Dylan because I had that quote in mind. I am a big fan of Dylan and have all his pre 1980 records on LP (including bootlegs). If you listen to the song, the quote is a metaphor that has, in fact, nothing to do with the weather itself but is linked to the political turmoils at the time (mid 60's). The wind direction here is a metaphor for Society to fight back (winds of change or change in wind direction) against the political/societal outrages at the time (Vietnam war, racial injustice etc ...).


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hear imy total for the season and I didn’t even find these *












*


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't give up yet. Thicker cover still has a lot of moisture. Still a lot of moisture in semi shady too. I almost always find more in the big yellow johnson grass mixed with the knee high buck brush. Plum thickets mixed in makes it even better. Areas like this are also protected from direct winds.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went to one my semi-late patch and hauled 150 morels (total for the season; 1000 morels). Many of these feel already dry to the touch. I also have to leave a few behind that were past.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep iwon a lot that I found today was dry to the touch as well. And the woods was real dry we definitely need some rain


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomseeker said:


> Yep iwon a lot that I found today was dry to the touch as well. And the woods was real dry we definitely need some rain


There is unfortunately no rainfall in the forecast for the next 7 days at least; dry, hot downslope as we are in a zonal synoptic pattern with the jet stream (storm track) located too far north.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

We got sub surface moisture out the butt. Plenty for more morels. Sure the ones that pop are gonna be a little wind burned if they been out a day or two. Don't mean season is over. Still plenty of hunting left.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> There is unfortunately no rainfall in the forecast for the next 7 days at least; dry, hot downslope as we are in a zonal synoptic pattern with the jet stream (storm track) located too far north.


Hopefully we'll take that rain up here in nebraska that youre missing down there i presume?


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Another 110 morels today most found in 2 spots with all others producing squat. Total for the season near ~650 morels. From the model data, looks like the season will be over by mid next week and probably be the worse season in Central OK since 2017.
> View attachment 37247


 You sure find an insane amount of morels, do you have a lot of private property you can hunt?!


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> It is funny you mention Bob Dylan because I had that quote in mind. I am a big fan of Dylan and have all his pre 1980 records on LP (including bootlegs). If you listen to the song, the quote is a metaphor that has, in fact, nothing to do with the weather itself but is linked to the political turmoils at the time (mid 60's). The wind direction here is a metaphor for Society to fight back (winds of change or change in wind direction) against the political/societal outrages at the time (Vietnam war, racial injustice etc ...).


You crack me up, entirely too much information in that brain of yours! 😂. But the truth is the truth! 😉


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

\


stormy said:


> You sure find an insane amount of morels, do you have a lot of private property you can hunt?!


Yes


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

SCORE ! Found the motherlode of ~250 morels in just 2h30 and only explored 10-15% of these woods !  (total for the season ~1250-1300 morels)


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Damb nice finds iwon I’m still looking for that first hunted around eufala lake yesterday think they had too much rain to much standing water everywhere I went Hoping I’m wrong


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

April always has the most!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> April always has the most!


Either on a late or early year, the bulk of the finds (with fresh specimens) almost always is during the first week of April for Central OK. Back home in Switzerland, the season starts around the 1st week of May (northern latitudes); rain, however, never is a real problem for us. I see some models trending wetter for the 12-15th period so we will see if, despite this heat (which has been downgraded from the mid 80s to upper 70s; which is still above average), late cedar patches will still manage to do their magic...The greater resilience of morels to dry soils lies in the fact that they are hollow (including the foot/stem).


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

We had a big dew last night and might get showers tomorrow. Not over yet!! Lot of sub soil moisture too.


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

@iwonagain you kick ass. I'm curious as to how many acres you (and I guess anyone else who cares to respond) hunt, and the breakdown between public and private land. I'm up in Minnesota, and this is the first year I've been really aggressive about securing private land to hunt on so I can lessen my dependence on public land. I've secured about 500 wooded acres of excellent looking private land, plus the usual 1000ish acres of public land I (and dozens – if not hundreds – of others) hunt. I'm excited to hunt land that experiences absolutely no hunting pressure aside from my own (and trespassers I suppose).


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Morels will surprise you. A few years ago a spot I hunt in Central Kansas had gone weeks with no rain of any kind. My picking buddies and I had kind of wrote the spot off for the year. Then one of them decided to hit it anyway on the way home from another spot. The morels were there anyway. We were shocked to say the least. Between us we have hunted morels for over a hundred years and we still can't figure that one out. You just never know if you don't go look. But in general wetter is better.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Either on a late or early year, the bulk of the finds (with fresh specimens) almost always is during the first week of April for Central OK. Back home in Switzerland, the season starts around the 1st week of May (northern latitudes); rain, however, never is a real problem for us. I see some models trending wetter for the 12-15th period so we will see if, despite this heat (which has been downgraded from the mid 80s to upper 70s; which is still above average), late cedar patches will still manage to do their magic...The greater resilience of morels to dry soils lies in the fact that they are hollow (including the foot/stem).


I am hoping with you Iwon. In 2013 I picked morels in the Missouri River bottoms north of Omaha. Then the very same week picked on cedar on the Kan./Okl. border. A 300 plus mile difference in latitude. It was the second week of May. Cooler temps and rain, please shroom gods.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Everything is a little late this year because of the deep freeze. Took longer to warm the ground. Big sacks of big morels still happening.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found another ~160 this afternoon (total for the season ~1500 morels) - gradually finding more that are past or completely dried out.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Found another ~160 this afternoon (total for the season ~1500 morels) - gradually finding more that are past or completely dried out.
> View attachment 37326


Is your leaf cover a little sparse from the late cold snap? You can sure tell those are not from cedar groves.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> Is your leaf cover a little sparse from the late cold snap? You can sure tell those are not from cedar groves.


We actually found quite a few under cedars but the largest (least fresh) specimens all were under elms. The leaf litter varied greatly but most were found in areas with relatively little leaf cover.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

treebeardlennon said:


> @iwonagain you kick ass. I'm curious as to how many acres you (and I guess anyone else who cares to respond) hunt, and the breakdown between public and private land. I'm up in Minnesota, and this is the first year I've been really aggressive about securing private land to hunt on so I can lessen my dependence on public land. I've secured about 500 wooded acres of excellent looking private land, plus the usual 1000ish acres of public land I (and dozens – if not hundreds – of others) hunt. I'm excited to hunt land that experiences absolutely no hunting pressure aside from my own (and trespassers I suppose).


Most come from private land, with some of these areas being quite large [> 1km2]. In fact, for three of these parcels, I only managed to explore 20-30% of the total wooded areas simply because I already find plenty enough in my spots already. Few of my spots are on public land, but these usually don't produce much and are heavily sought after.


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> Most come from private land, with some of these areas being quite large [> 1km2]. In fact, for three of these parcels, I only managed to explore 20-30% of the total wooded areas simply because I already find plenty enough in my spots already. Few of my spots are on public land, but these usually don't produce much and are heavily sought after.


Jeepers that's a lot of land! There isn't a ton of undeveloped land in the countryside around me — most is agricultural land. I did manage to nail down about 1km2 of beautiful wooded land along a creek with several prime elms. Between the three parcels I've nailed down this year I've got >2km2 of wooded land to work all to myself and I couldn't be happier! 

With the weather being as it is in Southern Minnesota we might be seeing our first morels in < a week. Would be a record early year for me. In terms of heating degree days we're about thirteen days ahead of last year so hopefully it cools down a bit and we can have a nice long season. Anyways thanks for the info and happy hunting!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rained here last night and suppose to rain tonight.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Finally got a little of bit of time to head out again and stumbled to my surprise onto 150 morels in just under 50 min - all under cedars. (Total for the season 1650 morels).


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Finally got a little of bit of time to head out again and stumbled to my surprise onto 150 morels in just under 50 min - all under cedars. (Total for the season 1650 morels).
> 
> View attachment 37426


those are some nice ones.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

It’s finally heating up in my spots. 20 pounds today!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice haul Nate! Central OK or Northern OK?


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice haul Nate next run I bet you round the bed of that truck over really nice find mane


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Dang nice haul Nate!!!!


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Hopefully my luck is the same tomorrow😂


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Only had time to spend ~1h in one of my cedar spots before being chased out by lightning flashes; found about 3 dozen stumps as well, so there probably was quite a few more there just a few days ago. Still got 150 morels --> 1800 morels total thus far for the season.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice finds April always produces the big sacks! Turkey season and morels just go hand in hand, no matter what State.


----------



## suebob (Mar 24, 2021)

That's a bunch of crap!!!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Decided to hit my late cedar spots and here they were. 250 morels; most fresh: ~2050-2100 morels total for the season.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Best haul of the season after hitting one of my very late cedar spots: ~350 morels; nearing 2500 morels total for the season.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Another 210 morels today! Many still fresh. Total for the season 2700 morels; OKC area.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Stumbled across a patch of monster yellows; most fresh (OKC); ~90-100 morels. Total for the Season 2800 morels.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice I won I wish I could trip an fall into a patch like that


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

pratherpea52 said:


> Nice I won I wish I could trip an fall into a patch like that


and these were about 2 m away from a path-I honestly don't know how come no one managed to see them.


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> and these were about 2 m away from a path-I honestly don't know how come no one managed to see them.


The second batch I found last year there was literally a mushroom growing out of the path. I ended up finding 30-40 shrooms off that. Then later in the season I was out for a walk in a park that I've never hunted because I was convinced it was too heavily hunted and lo and behold I found four less than a meter from the path! Saw em out the corner of my eye while I was walking and ended up finding 10+ more!

At this point I'm pretty convinced that the absolute most heavily trafficked areas are almost better for hunting because everyone assumes they're hunted to death.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

treebeardlennon said:


> The second batch I found last year there was literally a mushroom growing out of the path. I ended up finding 30-40 shrooms off that. Then later in the season I was out for a walk in a park that I've never hunted because I was convinced it was too heavily hunted and lo and behold I found four less than a meter from the path! Saw em out the corner of my eye while I was walking and ended up finding 10+ more!
> 
> At this point I'm pretty convinced that the absolute most heavily trafficked areas are almost better for hunting because everyone assumes they're hunted to death.


Yes I believe that or they get overlooked I’ve found stumps an then mushrooms 3 foot away animal most likely but foot prints were there also today I found my first 4 but they almost filled up a 44 oz cup grand lake area woooooooo hoooooooo finally found for the year. Nutting like your finds I won Nate congratulations on them and waiting on your pick up bed full Nate if not rounded over. Haha


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

2021 shall be forever known as the season that would never die! Found another 150 morels this afternoon in the rain; many still quite fresh. All under cedars (OKC). Total for the season 2950 morels.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

treebeardlennon said:


> The second batch I found last year there was literally a mushroom growing out of the path. I ended up finding 30-40 shrooms off that. Then later in the season I was out for a walk in a park that I've never hunted because I was convinced it was too heavily hunted and lo and behold I found four less than a meter from the path! Saw em out the corner of my eye while I was walking and ended up finding 10+ more!
> 
> At this point I'm pretty convinced that the absolute most heavily trafficked areas are almost better for hunting because everyone assumes they're hunted to death.


Often, the presence of paths or trails entails that tree roots from nearby trees were stressed by trampling and traffic; so perhaps this is why one tends to often find mushrooms at those locations.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

In one of his podcasts, Paul Stamets refers to mushroom as "path followers". He and his wife hike regularly in the old growth forests of the Pacific NW. He says they find most of their mushroom growing right by the hiking paths through the forest. When they go off the path into the deep forest, they find very few mushrooms.

There's a hardwood ridge not far from my house, where I find Chanterelles. It's in a public park, and has a walking path about the width of a sidewalk running along it. I was amazed at how many of them I found growing near the path. I mean within a yard. I've also ventured off the path into the deeper woods, and have also found them, but not randomly scattered. They grow in specific spots, year after year.

I've also found morels at my hunting club that were growing right beside a 4WD track, and within inches of being crushed by 4WD tires!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

30 lbs of beauties today! 70 plus lbs of Morels this year! Still some hunting left!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

nate said:


> 30 lbs of beauties today! 70 plus lbs of Morels this year! Still some hunting left!


it is the year of the fresh monsters/giant Ray Charles. with this cool down, I am hopeful that many will be able to stay fresh for at least a week. Additionally, these freshies below that I found today gave me some hope !


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

Encouraging news you missed a couple in the back left of the photo


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

I will add those to my yearly total lol


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Commander concrete said:


> Encouraging news you missed a couple in the back left of the photo


LOL: I took the picture so as to have that one in the background  - There were more on the far right of the photo beyond the frame growing along a near perfect line. I will be going out today again for a little bit before the rains arrive from the west (~3-4pm near OKC).


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found another 180 morels today (in addition to 5-6 dozens not shown here that I left behind because they were way past prime). OKC area. Total for the season ~3200 morels.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

What does it say about me that I hate seeing the word "China" on that baseball!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ole sapworm told you April would be the best and you told me I would never learn. lol


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

Went last night after the inspirational post found 27


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

sapworm7979 said:


> Ole sapworm told you April would be the best and you told me I would never learn. lol


Who gives a sh*t? I think December will be the best bet to see Christmas.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well if you would have listened to the weatherman you would have quit by now. He said it would be history by the first week of April!


----------



## Ilostagain (Mar 28, 2021)

That is the truth done by first week of April.🤣 
He does come across as knowing it all about the weather and morels. Neither is predictable unless your cultivating your own morels. Like they do in China (Google will show ya that)
Im with Nate, I don't count numbers but pounds


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Ilostagain said:


> That is the truth done by first week of April.🤣
> He does come across as knowing it all about the weather and morels. Neither is predictable unless your cultivating your own morels. Like they do in China (Google will show ya that)
> Im with Nate, I don't count numbers but pounds


Saw that in China. Weird. I am way up here north of you, watching weather. Problem with the early part of the season is it always seems someone else is finding them all and your spots suck. We are started here and now they say maybe mid 20's on Tuesday. S--t. Good job to all you pickers in Ok. that have been walking/driving the miles and have been kind enough to tell us about it. Hope you fill a few more sacks and boxes.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Ilostagain said:


> That is the truth done by first week of April.🤣
> He does come across as knowing it all about the weather and morels. Neither is predictable unless your cultivating your own morels. Like they do in China (Google will show ya that)
> Im with Nate, I don't count numbers but pounds


At least I know just enough to find them by the thousands every single year and share them with family, friends, the elderly and work colleagues  - so guess who lost again? 😂. In such circumstances, I don't really mind being wrong by a week. And yes, I do know about the weather as I happen to have a PhD in the field


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> Saw that in China. Weird. I am way up here north of you, watching weather. Problem with the early part of the season is it always seems someone else is finding them all and your spots suck. We are started here and now they say maybe mid 20's on Tuesday. S--t. Good job to all you pickers in Ok. that have been walking/driving the miles and have been kind enough to tell us about it. Hope you fill a few more sacks and boxes.


In China, they have been cultivating commercially one specific species of morels related to Morchella Elata. Thus far, however, no one managed to figure out how to cultivate (let alone commercially) M. Esculenta.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

you aint been right one time this year lol


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

sapworm7979 said:


> you aint been right one time this year lol


Hence, I quote: "In such circumstances, I don't really mind being wrong by a week."  as the season is essentially over - Semantically, I have been, in fact, "wrong" every single year by going to 'promising' spots and finding squat or not expecting much at some other spots and ending up not having enough room to carry them. This is I guess, what makes these mushrooms so fascinating (and coveted).
It isn't the first time that your posts are creating discord and contention. I and I am sure many on this thread have yet to see pictures of those "Big Sacks" (or BS) you have been bragging about for years. 😅 - All in the mouth and nothing to show up for (to quote my dear Goerge Carlin: All you have to show up for is Verbal Diarrhea).😂


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Typical know it all. Can't just admit I was right all along and you missed every forecast on weather and shrooms.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

-


----------



## Ilostagain (Mar 28, 2021)

In China, they have been cultivating commercially one specific species of morels related to Morchella Elata. Thus far, however, no one managed to figure out how to cultivate (let alone commercially) M. Esculenta.

By the way Mr. Know it all.... M. esculenta here in this part of the world has been reclassified as Morchella americana for the last few years 😅


----------



## Ilostagain (Mar 28, 2021)

Morchella americana


(aka Morchella esculentoides, previously known as Morchella esculenta, M. crassipes, or M. deliciosa) M. americana Common color variations Common name: Common morel, White …




midwestmycology.org


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ilostagain said:


> In China, they have been cultivating commercially one specific species of morels related to Morchella Elata. Thus far, however, no one managed to figure out how to cultivate (let alone commercially) M. Esculenta.
> 
> By the way Mr. Know it all.... M. esculenta here in this part of the world has been reclassified as Morchella americana for the last few years 😅


Well damn. Did sap worm make another profile?


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> Typical know it all. Can't just admit I was right all along and you missed every forecast on weather and shrooms.


Well I have infact found less fresh morels in the last 2 weeks then. I did 4 weeks ago, so I have not had bigger sacks in April. Now I know that means I suck but I just wanted to point out he was actually right for me maybe other are doing well I am doing worse buy the day on hunt morels.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> In China, they have been cultivating commercially one specific species of morels related to Morchella Elata. Thus far, however, no one managed to figure out how to cultivate (let alone commercially) M. Esculenta.


I've seen some vids of those Chinese operations, and it looks like a crapload of work to make it happen. And yes, it's all one species, there is no variety. My main mushroom guru, Paul Stamets, was on a Joe Rogan podcast, and when Rogan showed him a Lion's Mane supplement he was taking, the first thing Stamets said was "Well, it's from China!" When Rogan asked if that was a problem Stamets told him he knew Chinese mycologists who didn't trust any mushrooms from China! Their air pollution is horrific, and many of their soils are polluted with heavy metals. I won't even guy garlic grown in China anymore, and they are a huge producer and exporter.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

-


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> Well damn. Did sap worm make another profile?


Hillbillies Keyboard warriors. It is so easy to criticize and so hard to actually achieve something. We all yet have to see photo proofs of their Big Sacks (of BS). 😂


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I would like to also dedicate these 180-190 morels found this afternoon to my favorite keyboard warrior hillbillies and their imaginary sacks; Boom.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

and to add salt to their injuries, these ~100 morels found in the morning and the day before.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Total for the season 3500 morels - I may have underestimated the length of this season by about a week but at least I _learned_ from it and still found them by the thousands. Those (like Sappy-Hillbilly and Mr Loser-Again & their imaginary morels), who always are utterly convinced they are correct and never admit their mistakes will indeed never learn (and, thus, remain ignorant numbskulls).


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ha ha still don't need a weatherman or somebody to tell me when season is or isnt over or how to cook my mushrooms or fry my wild gobblers.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

-


----------



## okshroomer (Apr 2, 2014)

Southwest OK has been so dry this season. All of the normal spots have not produced and the ones we found were in not so common areas and pretty sad looking. Hopefully







next year will be better! Congratulations to everyone in areas who are finding them!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went back to my latest cedar spot and found another 230 fresh morels + at least good 5 dozens what were way past prime (and left behind) - Just shy of 5 kg. Cleveland County. Total for the season ~3800 morels.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> I would like to also dedicate these 180-190 morels found this afternoon to my favorite keyboard warrior hillbillies and their imaginary sacks; Boom.
> 
> View attachment 37834


I can’t believe, Oklahoma, of all states, produces such bounty, rather surprising?! So, are you saying you found these on Saturday?! There are a lot of small fresh ones in there for this late in the year, that could be a good indication that the season is going to last a bit longer.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Total for the season 3500 morels - I may have underestimated the length of this season by about a week but at least I _learned_ from it and still found them by the thousands. Those (like Sappy-Hillbilly and Mr Loser-Again & their imaginary morels), who always are utterly convinced they are correct and never admit their mistakes will indeed never learn (and, thus, remain ignorant numbskulls).


😂😂


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Many years the best is the end of April big yellows big sacks. This week will produce tons of fresh three and four inchers. 35 yrs of picking tells me this.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

stormy said:


> I can’t believe, Oklahoma, of all states, produces such bounty, rather surprising?! So, are you saying you found these on Saturday?! There are a lot of small fresh ones in there for this late in the year, that could be a good indication that the season is going to last a bit longer.


My BIL lived in Oklahoma for a while. He wasn't a mushroom hunter, but considered the state a sportsman's paradise! Great hunting and fishing with lots of places to go.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Given the cool weather (no snakes and fewer ticks), I decided to go back to my latest spot a last time and explore areas deeper in the cedar grove and found a few more (~100 morels). Everywhere else I looked at, all were way past prime; even under cedars. It is safe to say that, sadly, the season is coming to an end in Central OK. Total for the season ~3900 morels (easily >4000 if all the ones that were way past prime are included). Till next year!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

I pop on to this site tonight and was going to make a post. Then I first start reading Oklahoma 2021, because I wanted to read some reports. Then there’s the shitworm, with two profiles. Get a life and quit sniffing glue dude. No one gives a shit about some dickheads thoughts. Have you even picked any this year? Probably not just sitting there all miserable.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

A friend of mine wanted to go today, so we explored some new grounds and primarily focused on areas under cedars. The vast majority outside deep cedar groves were past, but we still managed to find some decent ones under thicker, less exposed areas. So there, officially at 4000+ morels for the season .


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

lmao jim33 sitting here with all the mushrooms I need and three wild turkeys. One for me and two for the wife. We are miserable as can be.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Before the heat and the rain. I decided to go to the same late cedar spot for a second last time and found a few more that I did not see.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Hard to stop an addiction is it not Iowan. I don't blame you for going back, you have found so many your brain is wired to see them and needs its fix. I hate the end of season. You have had a long one.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> Hard to stop an addiction is it not Iowan. I don't blame you for going back, you have found so many your brain is wired to see them and needs its fix. I hate the end of season. You have had a long one.


It is fact of nature that always have hard time to accept lol - but we can't complain; this extended cool down following a rather warm and dry first ~12 days in April really helped lengthen and improve the season. Without these factors, the morels that were still up ~2 weeks ago wouldn't have remained as fresh and for much longer in the dry heat + whichever managed to mature will probably not have done so well.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Weatherman hasn't been right on anything. Many seasons last until the last week of April.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Good news everyone: It appears that Sapworm was finally excluded from our threads by Admins (thank you!). Cheers to many future constructive discussions and hope we can continue learning from one another. I certainly learned a good lesson this year and never could have imagined that morels were so resilient to dry spells (likely because they are hollow) and could still grow, albeit slower, with poorer top soil moisture (as it appears that the mycelium is able to extract moisture from 3-4+inch below the soil, which is fascinating).


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

So big deal you found some mushrooms. Not that hard and don't make you an expert


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

iwonagain said:


> Good news everyone: It appears that Sapworm was finally excluded from our threads by Admins (thank you!). Cheers to many future constructive discussions and hope we can continue learning from one another. I certainly learned a good lesson this year and never could have imagined that morels were so resilient to dry spells (likely because they are hollow) and could still grow, albeit slower, with poorer top soil moisture (as it appears that the mycelium is able to extract moisture from 3-4+inch below the soil, which is fascinating).


He didn't go anywhere. I think you're supposed to pour salt on sap worms to get rid of them.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

goshawk75 said:


> He didn't go anywhere. I think you're supposed to pour salt on sap worms to get rid of them.


Lol - Well I don't see his idiotic, negative comments any longer, so looks like it works for me


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Good news everyone: It appears that Sapworm was finally excluded from our threads by Admins (thank you!). Cheers to many future constructive discussions and hope we can continue learning from one another. I certainly learned a good lesson this year and never could have imagined that morels were so resilient to dry spells (likely because they are hollow) and could still grow, albeit slower, with poorer top soil moisture (as it appears that the mycelium is able to extract moisture from 3-4+inch below the soil, which is fascinating).


I've gotten dial into this pretty seriously since I found out about, and viewed, the movie "Fantastic Fungi". I read about it somewhere on these boards. That allowed me to discover the mycologist Paul Stamets. Just Google or You Tube around to see his vids! It is absolutely amazing what scientists are discovering about fungi! 



sapworm7979 said:


> So big deal you found some mushrooms. Not that hard and don't make you an expert


I guess you snuck this in before you were cast out, but I am sure you are still lurking! Why? Because that's the kind of person you are! Sorry to inform you of this, but iwon IS an expert! You, however, come on here making claims yet offering no proof! You would have made a terrible lawyer. It doesn't matter what you know, it's what you can prove!


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

shroomsearcher said:


> I've gotten dial into this pretty seriously since I found out about, and viewed, the movie "Fantastic Fungi". I read about it somewhere on these boards. That allowed me to discover the mycologist Paul Stamets. Just Google or You Tube around to see his vids! It is absolutely amazing what scientists are discovering about fungi!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you snuck this in before you were cast out, but I am sure you are still lurking! Why? Because that's the kind of person you are! Sorry to inform you of this, but iwon IS an expert! You, however, come on here making claims yet offering no proof! You would have made a terrible lawyer. It doesn't matter what you know, it's what you can prove!


Lawyer? He's lucky if he can tie his shoes.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

goshawk75 said:


> Lawyer? He's lucky if he can tie his shoes.


Since Mr Sappy quoted Bob Dylan regarding the Weatherman, I was this close from suggesting he listened to Idiot Wind instead 😂 - but I was trying to remain composed and polite. Like everyone, however, I have my limits...😁

Idiot wind
Blowing every time you move your mouth
Blowing down the back roads headin' south
Idiot wind
Blowing every time you move your teeth
You're an idiot, babe
It's a wonder that you still know how to breathe


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> I've gotten dial into this pretty seriously since I found out about, and viewed, the movie "Fantastic Fungi". I read about it somewhere on these boards. That allowed me to discover the mycologist Paul Stamets. Just Google or You Tube around to see his vids! It is absolutely amazing what scientists are discovering about fungi!
> 
> I guess you snuck this in before you were cast out, but I am sure you are still lurking! Why? Because that's the kind of person you are! Sorry to inform you of this, but iwon IS an expert! You, however, come on here making claims yet offering no proof! You would have made a terrible lawyer. It doesn't matter what you know, it's what you can prove!


Yes !! A friend of mine at the weather center sent me a video from Stamets on my work email one day and I found it fascinating; especially the part where mushrooms are not only able to essentially eliminate any contaminants from the soil (from heavy metals to radioactive materials) but appears to contain the medical secrets for curing many diseases (including cancers). I should have studied that instead of atmospheric physics. Perhaps, the first hard lesson one learns in science is to remain humble and always question things [and admit when making mistakes]; in any advent, the more you think you know, the more you realize the extent and vastness of your ignorance - so yeah, Piled Higher and Deeper...and doomed 😅


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well till next year great finds y’all my yearly total 7 haha maby be better next year outty younz!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Still a few to be found. Picked a 5 lb bag yesterday and found about a pound today. I probably have 1-2 hunts left in me.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Yes !! A friend of mine at the weather center sent me a video from Stamets on my work email one day and I found it fascinating; especially the part where mushrooms are not only able to essentially eliminate any contaminants from the soil (from heavy metals to radioactive materials) but appears to contain the medical secrets for curing many diseases (including cancers). I should have studied that instead of atmospheric physics. Perhaps, the first hard lesson one learns in science is to remain humble and always question things [and admit when making mistakes]; in any advent, the more you think you know, the more you realize the extent and vastness of your ignorance - so yeah, Piled Higher and Deeper...and doomed 😅


Cool! I've watched tons of his vids and have come away astounded at the depth of his knowledge. And, I think it's cool that he hails from this area. He grew up in a small town about 20 minutes South of me. He was the youngest of 5 boys, and claims that all his Brothers were much smarter than him! That had to be a family full of geniuses! 

I think the most astounding story of his came at a Ted Med talk, about his Mom's breast cancer. He got her to the best breast cancer clinic in the state of Washington. Advanced Stage 4, and given 3 to 3 1/2 months to live! She is a charismatic Christian and hadn't been to a doctor since 1968! Her Oncologist said she should have started receiving treatment 2 years prior! Put her on Herceptin since her tumor had metastasized and gotten into her liver. He also mentioned that there had been some interesting studies involving turkey tail mushrooms helping to boost the immune system, which she could certainly use. She said that her Son was in that business and she would talk to him about it.

She did, much to Stamets' chagrin, having to hear that from her doctor instead of him! He reviewed the literature, and created an extract of turkey tail mycelium which he got to her. 4 capsules as soon as she got up, and 4 capsules just before going to bed. She was 84 years old at the time of the initial diagnosis. At last report she is now 93 and COMPLETELY CANCER FREE! 

As far as recognizing the limits of one's knowledge, Stamets demonstrates it here. He said that he would never say that mushrooms cured his Mother! Also, he would never recommend that people not seek traditional medical care. The state of the art of medicine is right there! What he will say is that the turkey tail extracts help boost her immune system enough that it allowed the Herceptin to work better. 

He is all over You Tube and has also been on the Joe Rogan Experience a couple of times. I would suggest you look up JRE #1035 on You Tube. You will need a little over 2 hours to watch the whole thing, but it is well worth it. Also google "Fantastic Fungi". It is absolutely amazing. I rented it on Vimeo for $4,99, which gives you a 2 day window in which to watch it. I went back and paid the $14.99 so I could watch it any time I want!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

nate said:


> Still a few to be found. Picked a 5 lb bag yesterday and found about a pound today. I probably have 1-2 hunts left in me.


Nice! Did you find any fresh ones and, if yes, in what county (or counties)? I saw some fresh find reports way north in Kay county but that is too far of a drive for me. I am also assuming that most of the fresh ones you got likely were tucked deep under thick cedar groves?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, not too many fresh ones. Pottawatomie County. Mostly under cedars. I'm goin to check 2 close to home primarily cedar spots this evening. If I don't have any luck I will be calling it a season.


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

WELL BYE


----------

